# SPRING CRAPPIE HOTSPOTS NEAR BALTIMORE



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Getting ready to launch the boat for some Spring crappies. Here is a listing of some of the reservoirs around the Baltimore area that harbor crappies:

*Triadelphia Reservoir* - 800 acres, Howard-Montgomery Co. border, W of Columbia; largemouth bass, smallmouth bass, striped bass, northern pike, tiger muskellunge, walleye, crappie, channel catfish, yellow perch, white perch, bluegill and carp. For more information, call 301-774-9124. 

*Loch Raven Reservoir* - Baltimore Co.; Largemouth bass, smallmouth bass, bluegill, white perch, crappie, chain pickerel, walleye, catfish, yellow perch, and northern pike. Boat rentals. For boat permits and information call 410-887-7692.

*Prettyboy Reservoir* - N Baltimore Co.; Largemouth and smallmouth bass, crappie, channel catfish, yellow perch and bluegill sunfish. For boat permits and information call 410-795-6150.

Get the boat ready, put on the new crappie jigs, and get the live bait containers ready!


----------



## Jack Crevalle (Jul 30, 2001)

I don't want to burst anyone's bubble but Tridelphia got drained down to nearly nothing during the drought. Although it's back up again I was told a couple of weeks ago that it still wasn't quite back to normal levels.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Just talked to Hector at Brighton Dam. Reservoir is filled to capacity right now and will open on March 1st. You can get your boat permit for $20 per year or your moring/boat permit for $50 per year. Mooring permits go on sale the last Saturday of February.

Note - The daily fishing permits are $3 per day ($20 per year) and *will be sold only at the Brighton Dam facility or the WSSC facility in Laurel.* They *will not* be available at any of the local stores near the reservoir as they had been in the past. This is due to 9/11. 

If you buy the boat permit (not mooring permit) this enables the boat permit registering person to fish the reservoir.

Come on Spring! Watch out crappies!


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Anyone catching any crappies in the reservoirs?


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Just got off the horn with Hector at Tridelphia Brighton Dam. No fishing, boating, picnics, etc. due to hightened security measures at the reservoir or dam until further notice.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

So no fishing at Tridelphia at all


----------



## jra3000 (Jun 17, 2001)

I fish Loch Raven a lot in spring and early summer. usually rent a boat and spend the day BASS fishing, in last 7 years I have never been shut out and have had many days of catches of 15-25 bass ranging from 10" - as much as 5lbs. also catch many pickeral place seems to be full of them. Little advice if anyone goes and rents a boat and motor spend the couple extra bucks and get second battery and head up the resevoir from the fishing center much better fishing and less crowded.   Use second battery to get back it's a long way to row


----------

